# '05 Altima headlamp staying on question?



## meanwire (Mar 15, 2011)

I haven't notice this till tonight but when you have your headlamps in the auto mode does you headlamps stay on till you get out of the Altima? I was parked and turn the Altima off and still inside talking to my daughter, but the headlamps stayed on. Don't know if the door has to open to turn off the headlamps, I'm aware that there is like a 15 second delay before they turn off. Or do the headlamps stay on until I pull out the keys out of the ignition? Is this normal, please check your '05 Nissan Altima and what it does and get back to me. Thanks in advance!


----------

